
Dick Dale, Surf Guitar Legend, Dead at 81 - sevensor
https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=704329806
======
sevensor
He'd been ill for a long time, and last I heard was still performing to pay
his medical bills. As one point, he said something along the lines of, "if I
stop touring, I'll die." Unfortunately that's come to pass.

